# Difference between CFDs and spread betting?



## Brendan Burgess (29 Dec 2017)

OK, so I have opened an account with IG Index and sold the minimum amount possible of Bitcoin to see how it works. .03 of a unit at 14351

If I understand it correctly, if Bitcoin rises by 1,000 to 15,351 I will be down €30 - 1000 @.03 
If it falls by $1,000, I will be up €30 

It seems that spread betting is better than CFDs as it's tax-free. 

Having said that, I have unrealised capital gains, so if I go for CFDs and lose, I could set the CFD losses against the gains. 

Are there any other differences between CFDs and spread bets? 

Brendan


----------



## john luc (29 Dec 2017)

I love the way the investment community and tax authorities pretend that CFDs are investment but spread betting is just gambling


----------

